
The Best Way to Avoid SIM Swapping - zolpidem_dream
https://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/671362/best-way-avoid-sim-swapping/
======
bennysaurus
This is an advertisement. "How to avoid SIM swapping? Get your provider to use
a different authentication method (like this one!)".

In reality there is no great way to avoid it for services that have SMS as a
fall back measure. Some phone companies allow a lock on transferring your SIM,
requiring you to physically enter one of their stores in order to unlock, but
that's about it.

